# Do you really use the toilet and shower for weekend camping?



## polarbearla (Jun 30, 2009)

We are in the look out for a trailer and we will mostly just be doing long weekend type camping. 4 days/3 nights. Once a year or every two years we may head to Yosemite or someplace for a bit longer...maybe. So I am thinking a toilet and shower is not that essential and I would rather have storage. We do have kids though. We are tent campers now and I make reservations far enough in advance I normally don't have a problem getting a site close to the bathrooms and showers.


----------



## dennis1949 (Jun 30, 2009)

Re: Do you really use the toilet and shower for weekend camping?

The older you get the nicer it is to have a bathroom in the camper


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 30, 2009)

Re: Do you really use the toilet and shower for weekend camping?

Do they sell campers/trailers without toilets/showers anymore?   30/40 years ago we had 2 TT's and a truck camper and none of them had toilets/showers and we managed just fine camping locally in the Utah mountains (shovel to dig a hole and the creek to wash off in).  We even took a 10 day trip to Canada.  

It's all relative to your age and how much comfort you need or desire.  Our Mormon pioneer great-great-grandparents crossed the plains with covered wagons (RV's) and handcarts (sleeping in the open).  That's roughing it. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jun 30, 2009)

Re: Do you really use the toilet and shower for weekend camping?

Even if I were only going for a few hours, I would have to have the bathroom, lol.    :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Re: Do you really use the toilet and shower for weekend camping?

I would never think of not getting a RV with out a shower/ bath room. I would give up something else before that. I have done the rough camping and I can tell you I prefer one with all the necessities offered. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## onthecoach (Jun 30, 2009)

Re: Do you really use the toilet and shower for weekend camping?

Never go anywhere w/out my bathroom and shower!!!  NEVER!!!  NEVER!!!!  Especially with kids!!!  NEVER!!! :laugh:


----------



## buftflair (Jun 30, 2009)

Re: Do you really use the toilet and shower for weekend camping?

I don't know your age, but when you get 60 a toilet is VERY important!!!


----------



## utmtman (Jun 30, 2009)

Re: Do you really use the toilet and shower for weekend camping?

I kinda wish I would have had a bathroom when my kids were little cuz walking a kid to the potty in the middle of the night in bear and cougar country is not the funnest trick in the world.   And Utah is all bear and cougar country.  And even all lil critters like skunks and porcupines are not the funnest fellers to meet in the dark.


----------



## brodavid (Jun 30, 2009)

Re: Do you really use the toilet and shower for weekend camping?

I can not hold out for a long weekend without a bathroom, MsJ fusses if I make a little mess, so I would not go without one.


----------



## deniloo (Jun 30, 2009)

RE: Do you really use the toilet and shower for weekend camping?

Hubby and I can make it just fine for 3 days taking showers in the 5th wheel being conservative with water. I would much rather shower in my own camper than walk to the bath house. If I have to that's one thing but if I don't gotta then I don't wanta! And I agree that in the middle of the night I am so glad that I don't have to walk to the bathroom.....The little luxuries are why we bought a 5th wheel instead of using the tent!


----------



## waroland (Jun 30, 2009)

RE: Do you really use the toilet and shower for weekend camping?

Would not leave home without it!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 30, 2009)

RE: Do you really use the toilet and shower for weekend camping?

Yes! A big reason we went to an RV from a tent! We are getting to old for the Port-a-Potty thing! Nothing like the convenience of traveling with your own bathroom!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

RE: Do you really use the toilet and shower for weekend camping?

well i use my shower for storage ,, we do not use the rv shower ,, the toilet ,, yes ,, but only for the #1 ,, since i camp where there are full hookups ,, and a bath house ,, why use mine ??? but don't get me wrong ,, if i had too i would use all of the bathroom ,, but since i choose ,, only rv resorts ,, i don't have to use my on board stuff ,, heck the wife is even thinking about how much bigger i can make the closet ,, if we took out the shower stall     
But ,, i agree , it would make the BR a bit bigger    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## rddog8691 (Jul 1, 2009)

Re: Do you really use the toilet and shower for weekend camping?

I have gone places for just one night, with freinds who wont use their bathrooms because they dont want to have to dump and clean the tank. I am the total opposite I just use the toilet and shower in mine no matter how long thats what its there for.  :laugh:


----------



## buftflair (Jul 1, 2009)

Re: Do you really use the toilet and shower for weekend camping?

I agree with rddog8691, there are three things that I really like: Mama's cooking, sleeping in my own bed, and using my own toilet.


----------



## *scooter* (Jul 1, 2009)

Re: Do you really use the toilet and shower for weekend camping?

Won't leave home with out it !


----------



## elkhartjim (Jul 1, 2009)

Re: Do you really use the toilet and shower for weekend camping?

Bottom line...if you don't won't a toilet or shower and can buy one (doubtful) then thats what you should do.  You're the only one that understands you're personal requirements so it shouldn't matter what others think.  BTW...would you request a hotel room with no bath, just the one down the hall?


----------



## rjf7g (Jul 1, 2009)

Re: Do you really use the toilet and shower for weekend camping?

We used to have a pop-up with no facilities and we camp more now that the facilities are on board and in reach of everyone.


----------



## Shorty (Jul 1, 2009)

Re: Do you really use the toilet and shower for weekend camping?

If you bring your own, you would not have to worry about the little ones going by themselves...once they get to the more independent age.
Would not have to worry as much about catching anything from yoiur own shower stall.
My wife says that my 16 yr old son & myself NEED to use a different bathroom in the morning  :dead:


----------



## crusader (Jul 1, 2009)

Re: Do you really use the toilet and shower for weekend camping?

we have a tt use it a lot to primitive camp.  Fun to look out the window in the morning to watch the "other" people walk cross legged to out house,,,  hope it is not to hot.  Use it if you got it...Just was talking to my ole neighbor this evening, back in the 30's getting up in the morn, milking the cows ,, and all the other stuff, then, riding the bundle wagon to the field, to thrash wheat all day,, ride the bundle wagon home,, milk the cows do all of the other stuff, mabe take a dip in the horse tank, sleep if you can,,,  do it again ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## crusader (Jul 1, 2009)

Re: Do you really use the toilet and shower for weekend camping?

we have a 25' tt use it to dry camp most to the time..USE IT IF YOU HAVE IT,,I was talking to my ole neighbor this eve...he still camps, we talked about the 30's when he would get up to milk the cows, and do all of the other things ,, ride the bundle wagon out the wheat fields,  work all day,, ride the bundle wagon home milk the cows,,do  the rest of the stuff maybe take a dip in the horse tank,,, eat and go to sleep,,, some where,,, he said he liked to sleep on the cellar door...an out house in the camper is pretty nice...


----------



## Kirk (Jul 3, 2009)

Re: Do you really use the toilet and shower for weekend camping?

Most who come to RV travel from a tent feel the same as Polarbearla does. When we got our first RV we chose a pop-up that had no potty and saw no reason to add one. It is usually the ladies and the daughters who first think that a potty is important, but as we get older the finer things in life do take on more importance. 

Before you do away with the "comfort station" let me suggest that you first make sure just how your wife feels about it.


----------



## WandaLust (Jul 5, 2009)

RE: Do you really use the toilet and shower for weekend camping?





> polarbearla - 6/30/2009  10:43 AM  We are in the look out for a trailer and we will mostly just be doing long weekend type camping. 4 days/3 nights. Once a year or every two years we may head to Yosemite or someplace for a bit longer...maybe. So I am thinking a toilet and shower is not that essential and I would rather have storage. We do have kids though. We are tent campers now and I make reservations far enough in advance I normally don't have a problem getting a site close to the bathrooms and showers.



The first camping I did in the 1970s was in a tent in summer and a converted van in winter and summer both. The van had no toilet or shower. NEVER AGAIN!!!! As others said, getting out of a warm bed or sleeping bag in the middle of the night to stumble to a Rest Room was the utter pits, especially on chilly nights. There are wild animals wandering around in some campgrounds after dark. Also, with all the nuts we have running around these days, you don't know who can be in that toilet in the middle of the night.  Slim chance, but why take it? Besides the convenience of having an onboard bathroom, there's the health aspects. I for one don't like to use public rest rooms and showers. Think athletes feet and crabs. I wouldn't even consider a camper of any kind without a bathroom.


----------

